# angoras



## Ninny (Sep 8, 2009)

anybody know much about this breed?


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Sep 8, 2009)

Which breed of Angora are you interested in Ninny?

 I breed French but there are also, English, Satin, German, and Giant. The German is not ARBA accepted. The giant is but only in white.

 Do you have any specific questions about them? Are you thinking of getting one or more?


----------



## Ninny (Sep 8, 2009)

I think the French mostly.  Ive heard they have the lowest grooming requirements.    I would like them for the fiber and breeding if it goes well.  I really think the English are the cutest things on earth but i think fiber wise and time wise the French are better.     I live in Illinios so not sure how well they would do here.   Any info would be great!


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Sep 8, 2009)

I too prefer the look of the English and in the long term future I may have a couple, after my kids are grown lol

 For now, I like my French as far as time on grooming goes and such...

 They would be FINE in IL. My best friend lives there in Rockford and Angoras LOVE winter temps, it gets about as hot here in RI as it does where you are.

 Check out my website if you haven't already, just to see more pics of my "babies" lol

 I drove out to PA from RI to get them, I wanted them reallllllly badly! But now I am the only French Angora breeder in New England.


----------



## wafflesmom (Sep 13, 2009)

I have an english and boy does she take a lot of work! I missed 2 weeks of grooming and she feels like I'm gonna pay for it.
My english/satin mix takes less time than her but still a lot of work.

My guys are house buns but I could see them doing fine outside seeing how thick their hair is. They love to lay on the AC vents
I don't do anything with their hair like spin it although it seems like it might would be fun.


----------



## shelly_tn (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi All!

Seems this Angora forum is pretty old and not many subscribers.  Not sure if there is another Angora thread I should be posting to instead.

Does anyone on BackYardHerds raise and keep Angoras?

I will be getting my first Angora, Giant Angora, this weekend if all goes well.  And I am pretty excited about it.  So was hoping to find other that had good tips and stuff on this fiber breed.


----------



## dbunni (Jan 26, 2011)

Good luck with the Giant.  You made a wise choice.  It is truly a dual purpose commercial breed.  They are a strong producer of wool and meat.  And the coat is easier than English in care.  Although, your best coat will come with a strong grooming routine.

We breed some of the top English in the country (finished the year ... #4 I think in breed, #1 in wool nationally).  And giants!  Working with REW (White), otters, and blacks.  Currently my friend holds the COD for blacks ... they will present in 2012 for the first time.  The otters have been in the works for 10+ years now.  I put the first on the table for the judges this summer.  We have a strong black & chocolate otter line, working on the blue & lilacs.  We hope to get the COD for otters in the next 2 years.

Good luck with the new kiddo ... and welcome to the angora world!  Happy Spinning!


----------



## tortoise (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Shelly - I have French Angora


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Jan 26, 2011)

i have english angoras


----------



## shelly_tn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi all!

I finally brought home my two Giant Angora's yesterday and got them all settled in.

What is everyone's favorite brush and method of blower?

Here is a picture of them in their cages, the Buck is in the wooden cage ... I'm going to get him an all metal cage with the drip pan like hers today .  Figured out quickly that a wooden floor and stray isn't going to work .


----------



## tortoise (Jan 30, 2011)

I use Oster metal combs from very fine (flea) to medium, and a Metro Air forced air dryer.


----------



## cattlecait (Jan 30, 2011)

tortoise, I looked at your website and your bunnies are beautiful! I had an English for awhile, but I couldn't keep up with her. I'd love to try Satin Angoras someday, saw one at a show once and was stricken lol.


----------



## shelly_tn (Jan 31, 2011)

Tortiose - you have a GREAT website , very informative.

One thing I noticed yesterday was both by Doe and Buck (both 2 years old) were aggressive towards me when I put my hand in their cage to get them.  Either they need a little time to adjust to their new homes or I've got a problem I need to resolve.

I see on your website you stated: " Does the rabbit have a steady, calm temperament with no thumping, nipping, growling or biting? "

My doe growled and took both her front feets and scratched at me.

During the growing, brushing they were 'mostly' calm but not 100%.  The Buck 'Verison's Son' did not like to be on his back for a stomach grooming.  I tried to be real gentle ... they were brushed the day before I got them so no matting or problems grooming.


----------

